

Anonymous one-on-one chat app for the Ivy League - dskang
http://campusanonymous.com

======
dpflan
Making this 'Ivy League' may sound good and elite and focuses the app on
specific market of 'lonely souls', but what really differentiates this besides
the people? One of the founders presents a moment of inspiration for the
service, but how would he connect with that other 'lonely soul' via this
service?

